# WHV had a 'presumed' allergic reaction to Simparica Trio



## Sierracb4 (Jul 24, 2020)

Last night I gave Finn his monthly preventable (have been giving him Simparica Trio monthly since I've had him; 5 months). A couple hours after taking this, he started swelling and hiving up. I called my vet and they told me to give him a 50 mg dose of Benadryl and to watch his swelling and breathing. Even after an hour, the swelling was getting worse around his eyes, nose, and chest so without hesitation, we went to VSC here in Buffalo Grove, IL (emergency/critical care vet clinic). Thankfully it was just an allergic reaction. They gave him injectable doses of Benadryl and a steroid (dexamethasone), and he seems to be doing a lot better; swelling has gone down tremendously. I will continue to give him Benadryl as the vet recommended. 

The Vet still doesn't quite know what to attribute the reaction to, but nothing else has changed in our daily lives (food, laundry detergent, etc.). I'm thinking the Simparica Trio has cumulative effects after it builds up in the system, and caused a latent allergic reaction (just my assumption after reading the package insert and safety trials). I'm switching to Interceptor Plus indefinitely. I thought I would let the community know as a precaution. This monthly preventable is also not recommended in dogs with existing neurological or seizure disorders, which vizslas in general are prone to. 

Has anyone else had trouble with this specific medication? Please let me know!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It may, or may not have been caused from the simparica.
To be on the safe side, you could change to a different one that does not have the same active ingredients.


----------



## Sierracb4 (Jul 24, 2020)

texasred said:


> It may, or may not have been caused from the simparica.
> To be on the safe side, you could change to a different one that does not have the same active ingredients.


Thank you for your input! I'm definitely switching to Interceptor Plus, and in the future will try and split the doses over 2-3 days as it is a highly concentrated/packed preventative. The owner of my pup's dad did this and said she has had no issues. She also said her veterinarian said this is an ok thing to do if your dog has been sensitive to the one-time, whopping dose.


----------



## VeniceQueen83 (Apr 8, 2021)

So glad to see this, sad this happens to your pup. Hope he is better! The same exact thing happed to my dog. I gave him the same flea medication and he got hives sooooo bad! The vet gave him the same treatment he gave your pup. Can I ask you how long it took before the hives finally went away? We are on day three. The hives are not as bad as the first day but they are still noticeable when he needs another dose. Thank you in advance 💕


----------



## Kabe (Jul 1, 2021)

VeniceQueen83 said:


> So glad to see this, sad this happens to your pup. Hope he is better! The same exact thing happed to my dog. I gave him the same flea medication and he got hives sooooo bad! The vet gave him the same treatment he gave your pup. Can I ask you how long it took before the hives finally went away? We are on day three. The hives are not as bad as the first day but they are still noticeable when he needs another dose. Thank you in advance 💕


My daughters 10 yr old Blue Heeler/Husky is covered in blister like sores, dry-flaky skin, large patches of hair have fallen out. She’s absolutely MISERABLE!! Coda has been on this Simparica Trio for 3 months now - switched from Trifexis. She was ok the 1st month, 2nd month she broke out with a red rash on her stomach and started losing patches of hair, blister like sores - flaky skin. Took her to the vet, they gave her a shot & offer to bath her. I also bought Vetericyn Antimicrobial gel & shampoo which helped ease itching. I thought it was allergies or maybe gluten based treats.
I gave her the 3rd dose yesterday morning, by afternoon she was swollen and itching. I decided to look into the flea tick & hearworm medication. Thank you all for posting!!


----------



## Shanndalle (7 mo ago)

Sierracb4 said:


> Last night I gave Finn his monthly preventable (have been giving him Simparica Trio monthly since I've had him; 5 months). A couple hours after taking this, he started swelling and hiving up. I called my vet and they told me to give him a 50 mg dose of Benadryl and to watch his swelling and breathing. Even after an hour, the swelling was getting worse around his eyes, nose, and chest so without hesitation, we went to VSC here in Buffalo Grove, IL (emergency/critical care vet clinic). Thankfully it was just an allergic reaction. They gave him injectable doses of Benadryl and a steroid (dexamethasone), and he seems to be doing a lot better; swelling has gone down tremendously. I will continue to give him Benadryl as the vet recommended.
> 
> The Vet still doesn't quite know what to attribute the reaction to, but nothing else has changed in our daily lives (food, laundry detergent, etc.). I'm thinking the Simparica Trio has cumulative effects after it builds up in the system, and caused a latent allergic reaction (just my assumption after reading the package insert and safety trials). I'm switching to Interceptor Plus indefinitely. I thought I would let the community know as a precaution. This monthly preventable is also not recommended in dogs with existing neurological or seizure disorders, which vizslas in general are prone to.
> 
> Has anyone else had trouble with this specific medication? Please let me know!


Same thing happened to us yesterday. It was our dogs first tablet of Simparica. Hives started on his chest. We thought he had been bitten by something outside. We had just given him his first dose. I gave him a baby Benadryl. Turned my back for 10 minutes and he had scratched the area and it was red. I looked closer and it was blistering. Off to the vet we went. Two shots and a medicated bath later, he is home, but still not right.


----------

